# HELP! Cymbalta and Cannabis?



## AlexO (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey,

I went to a psychiatrist yesterday and after thorough questioning he gave me a prescription for 60mg Cymbalta. (My SA has improved significantly through therapy-- I needed meds for moderate depression and now just mild-moderate SA)

I've read many sources that say Effexor and marijuana is a *definite* no-no, and according to the Wikipedia page for Cymbalta "duloxetine more potently blocks serotonin and norepinephrine transporters than venlafaxine,arguably making it the most potent of all commercially available SNRIs" (Not the most accurate source of information, I know)

Anyways...

After reading some horror stories about severe serotonin syndrome occurring after mixing Effexor and MJ, it's making me very nervous.

The Dr. was certainly aware of my daily cannabis use... he would'nt have prescribed it to me if he thought it would be dangerous, would he?? :con

(BTW- I noticed the diploma in his office cited Yale School of Medicine, so I guess he knows what he's doing?)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I dont think anyone is going to recommend MJ while taking medications. MJ only makes anxiety worse in most people anyways.


----------



## AlexO (Mar 4, 2008)

It's certainly not ideal, but being addicted to it, stopping cold turkey immediately isn't looking very promising. :um 

I have cut back significantly, but I'm just trying to find out if it's a serious medical risk to smoke marijuana on Cymbalta.


----------



## despirit (Aug 16, 2007)

Marijuana doesn't affect serotonin, so you don't have to worry about serotonin syndrome. I'd say mixing marijuana with about anything would be physically safe.

I do agree with Noca, however. Weed seems to make anxiety worse. I used to smoke a lot when I was 19-20 without any problems. I'm 23 now and weed makes me extremely paranoid.

Sucks, too. I used to enjoy it.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

uhhhhhhhhh, when i was on cymbalta i smoked weed all the time, and nothing happened to me, but thats only me......


----------



## PBGum (Dec 14, 2012)

AlexO said:


> Hey,
> 
> I went to a psychiatrist yesterday and after thorough questioning he gave me a prescription for 60mg Cymbalta. (My SA has improved significantly through therapy-- I needed meds for moderate depression and now just mild-moderate SA)
> 
> ...


I just looked this up on google and found this thread, cause i am on cymbalta for the first time today and I JUST took a hit of bud and am wondering about interactions. psych knows i am a medical marijuana user and we r working on helping me with anxiety and cutting back, so he knows i am still in the process of smoking and thinks about that before he prescribes. so far no serotonin syndrome.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to smoke marijuana and I took Effexor. I smoked a lot of pot and had no problem..

That being said, Smoking Marijuana while trying to overcome social anxiety is just plain stupid. You're not truly addicted, it is a psychological addiction that will impede any progress you try to make. It iss safe to smoke pot and take Cymbalta, bur to continue to smoke pot in your case is a very bad idea. It really is not worth it.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Your doc knows you smoke weed everyday and didn't think perhaps this is contributing to you mood disorder? Hmmm.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

The Cymbalta potentiates the effect of weed for me, it is awesome. 

Also, screw the MJ haters, it can be a savior for some.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

The problem with Cymbalta and Pot is they both have a large effect on blood pressure. My blood pressure on Cymbalta was messed up, 170/60, Smoking MJ on it gave me a severe panic attack.
Its not extremely harmful but it would do alot of damage to your heart.


----------



## PBGum (Dec 14, 2012)

istayhome said:


> I used to smoke marijuana and I took Effexor. I smoked a lot of pot and had no problem..
> 
> That being said, Smoking Marijuana while trying to overcome social anxiety is just plain stupid. You're not truly addicted, it is a psychological addiction that will impede any progress you try to make. It iss safe to smoke pot and take Cymbalta, bur to continue to smoke pot in your case is a very bad idea. It really is not worth it.


no i understand this very much which is one of the many reasons i am in treatment, and why i am getting back on medication so i will STOP self-medicating. i know about all of this and talk about it openly, i am working on cutting back with them, they know everything that's going on.


jonny neurotic said:


> Your doc knows you smoke weed everyday and didn't think perhaps this is contributing to you mood disorder? Hmmm.


i never said it didn't contribute to mood disorder, i have already had this talk with my doctor, we both know what it is, and call it for what it is, i have the same problems high or not, and being high just alleviates it for a little but it does make it worse long term, i am psychologically dependent and just starting medication to help me out and also to stop depending on a drug that won't work for me long term.

my doctor is starting me on meds so i will stop self medicating myself.


Implicate said:


> The Cymbalta potentiates the effect of weed for me, it is awesome.
> 
> Also, screw the MJ haters, it can be a savior for some.


lol thanks for not judging!! you're right, the combo is actually kind of awesome.. i don't want to keep smoking and i plan on stopping once the cymbalta really takes hold but for now, i am on my 2nd day and i feel better than i have in a while just with the addition of this. not something to worry about getting addicted to taking together though. peace.


----------



## PBGum (Dec 14, 2012)

Porterdog said:


> The problem with Cymbalta and Pot is they both have a large effect on blood pressure. My blood pressure on Cymbalta was messed up, 170/60, Smoking MJ on it gave me a severe panic attack.
> Its not extremely harmful but it would do alot of damage to your heart.


thanks, yea i figure, meds and weed definitely mess up hearts. wellbutrin did that for my blood pressure after a while.


----------



## funeralparty (Apr 27, 2013)

you shouldn't smoke marijuana every day if you are trying to find a medication to help you with anxiety problems. I would cut back. you can get dependent on marijuana btw.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my second time on Cymbalta, before I was on 120mg daily for about two years, and have been on 120mg for about 2 months now. My blood pressure runs about 110/70, always has. It is known for increasing it though, so if your blood pressure has risen you may want to try something to lower it. You can get an older water pill for high blood pressure for 90 days for $10 at some pharmacies.

I did recall one annoying side effect of the Cymbalta that I neglected to mention though, after I have been taking it for a few months I grind my teeth at night. According to my boyfriend it is the most horrible noise he has ever heard and the sound of it makes his teeth hurt.

Also, it takes about 2 weeks before you really feel the medication kick in, up to about 4 for some, but a lot of people quit before they get to a point where it can really be helpful, so stay on it for at least a month before you decide whether or not it is working unless you have some severe side effects that you feel may be dangerous, in which case contact your doctor!


----------



## PBGum (Dec 14, 2012)

Implicate said:


> This is my second time on Cymbalta, before I was on 120mg daily for about two years, and have been on 120mg for about 2 months now. My blood pressure runs about 110/70, always has. It is known for increasing it though, so if your blood pressure has risen you may want to try something to lower it. You can get an older water pill for high blood pressure for 90 days for $10 at some pharmacies.
> 
> I did recall one annoying side effect of the Cymbalta that I neglected to mention though, after I have been taking it for a few months I grind my teeth at night. According to my boyfriend it is the most horrible noise he has ever heard and the sound of it makes his teeth hurt.
> 
> Also, it takes about 2 weeks before you really feel the medication kick in, up to about 4 for some, but a lot of people quit before they get to a point where it can really be helpful, so stay on it for at least a month before you decide whether or not it is working unless you have some severe side effects that you feel may be dangerous, in which case contact your doctor!


thanks for the helpful words! yeah i noticed right away from my first time taking it that i ground my teeth at night and kept my jaw clenched during the day.


----------



## OverComeIt (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea weed has only made things way more complicated in my life...Now that I haven't smoked in 6 months I realize all the harm it has done, when this whole time I thought it was helping me...


----------



## Dillon (Jul 15, 2013)

despirit said:


> Marijuana doesn't affect serotonin, so you don't have to worry about serotonin syndrome. I'd say mixing marijuana with about anything would be physically safe.
> 
> I do agree with Noca, however. Weed seems to make anxiety worse. I used to smoke a lot when I was 19-20 without any problems. I'm 23 now and weed makes me extremely paranoid.
> 
> Sucks, too. I used to enjoy it.


Yes it does. When you get high your serotonin levels increase. Thats why theres alot of times a eurphoric and happy feeling.


----------



## Sarai (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm under the impression that serotonin and anxiety effects depend on the composition of the marijuana. I'm in a medical marijuana state taking Effexor and lamictal regularly and marijuana as needed for acute panic attacks (all with my doctor's approval). I haven't noticed any negative effects from the combo, but that could be because I only use the marijuana once a week or so, and because of the strain I use.

Anyway, my understanding is that marijuana's primary effects come from two chemicals, THC and CBD. THC is what causes anxiety. CBD does act on serotonin, but also acts to lower anxiety, including reducing the anxiety effects of THC. Most illegal marijuana aggravates anxiety because THC causes the "stoned" feeling most users want, so it's been bred to maximize that property, incidentally maximizing the anxiety it causes. "Sativas" are especially potent in that regard. In contrast, people who are serious about using it for medical purposes have bred strains with maximum CBD and less THC (outside of medical circles, "indicas" are closer to this, but still pretty bad on the THC front).

I hate feeling stoned, and I'm lucky enough to have access to strains with extremely little THC, so I use that exclusively. That might be why I haven't had any bad effects with the Effexor. AlexO, if you're in a state where it's legal and accessible and want to continue with it, that might be something to consider.


----------

